# Leisure batteries



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I need a couple of new leisure batteries, anyone know of a reputable company they have used recently.

Sooty


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought a pair of 110AH http://www.shieldbatteries.co.uk/leisure_batteries.html which worked fine on our recent trip to the Highlands off hook up, reasonable price too.
Chris


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> I need a couple of new leisure batteries, anyone know of a reputable company they have used recently.
> 
> Sooty


I enjoyed excellent technical knowledge, price and delivery recently from Tayna aka www.leisurebatteryshop.co.uk


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> I enjoyed excellent technical knowledge, price and delivery recently from Tayna aka www.leisurebatteryshop.co.uk


I'd second that - it's a bit soon to comment on the batteries themselves, but everything else was excellent. I think you'll find Company Reports on here for Tayna are very good,


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Sooty, I have just replaced my leisure battery with one from Tanya (just google Tanya batteries) the battery was an elecsol 100 ah which cost £93 + £7.99 next day delivery (and it was delivered next day first class service) hope this helps.
Don


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Last week orderd 2 x 110a Lucas batteries from www.alpha-batteries.co.uk.
Delivered next day with a 3yr warranty for £189.98 all in.

Not used these people before but am really happy with the service & price.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Sooty We have a brand new Elecsol 110 Ah battery.
Please pm if your interested. Your not too far away.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Back up what Don suggests, Tayna Batteries in NWales, they have a good range of makes and give a good delivery service.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Sooty,in my earlier post I spelt the battery supplier wrong it is Tayna and not tanya as I spelt it, the company web site is www.tayna.co.uk
Don


----------

